# A bird hit my window



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I was doing my homework when I heard a thud against the window, and I just knew it was a bird  So I ran outside to check on the poor thing, and there it was, laying on the ground and I was sure it was dead. I went to clean it up, because I didn't want my dogs getting into it, but to my surprise, it opened its eyes!
I was thrilled. I ran inside and grabbed the only container I could find to put him in. To my surprise again, he eagerly climbed into the palm of my hand. His right wing looked funny, like it was broken or injured. So I called my local wildlife rehab center and told them what happened, but we decided to sit and see if he would recover from his daze.
And he did! After about 20 minutes, he hopped across the lawn before flying away.
I just wanted to share the story, because we all have such an immense love for birds here  I'm so glad I was able to help him and protect him from any predators.
I got pictures of him too, just because he was so darn cute! I'm not sure what kind of bird he his.
















Note: I thoroughly disinfected myself and all containers before coming into contact with my bird again  wouldn't want any outside germs getting Stormy sick!


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

How sweet! Poor little thing -- it was really good of you to sit with him/her while they recovered. :2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Morgan,

I'm very glad the little bird was not seriously injured and that you protected it while it was recovering.

Birds run into windows because all they see is the reflection of the sky and trees in the window glass so they don't realize anything solid is there. 
You can get decals to put on the window glass to help prevent other birds from running into your windows in the future.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great you were able to keep the little one safe while he/she took the time to recover from the impact.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a cute little guy! I'm glad you were able to help him out a little bit :hug: Fortunately he was just fine!


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*I'm so glad he ended up being okay!  Thank you for helping the little cutie!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank goodness this had a good ending for the lucky little guy .


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So glad all ended well, I had the misfortune of a Bird flying into the front of my car on the way home the other day. I found somewhere to turn around and went back I saw the Kookaburra on the road and I thought oh no. But as I pulled over he flew up into a tree. I sat and watched for a while to make sure didn't fall down again and happily he stayed where he was.ied lovie:


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Awww so glad that he was ok in the end. Lucky for him that you were there to watch over and protect him. I love the little wild birds too. And good thinking to clean up throughly before contact with Stormy Bird.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Such a nice story and lovely photo. I love stores with happy endings and kind people xx


----------

